# Split - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I will buy this one

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> I will buy this one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I think you'll be pleased. I've seen your tastes over the years and I think it's right up your alley


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. Wow, I am just as surprised as you about M. Night Shyamalan when reading this review. I have seen all of his movies but the only ones I really liked were "The Sixth Sense" and "Unbreakable". The rest were just ok, nothing special.. I will check this one out.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I enjoyed this film. I think James is a wonderful actor. I'm going to watch it again because like a dummy I watched the dvd vs the bluray. I bought the movie and pulled out the wrong disc. I'm sure the DTS HD is much better.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

